# Reloading: what I need to know



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok, so I know there are a bunch of posts about this already, but I don't want to hijack anybodies thread and I have a few specific questions. You probably guessed that I'm looking into reloading, but I'm wondering if it's worth my time/money right now. Here's where I'm at: I'm currently a student working a minimum wage job, with just a small amount of extra cash. I do have some money set aside and I'm able to channel a little at a time away from savings but I can't afford the greatest setup. I know you can get a basic kit for around $150 but I'm wondering if my needs would even require something more expensive. Basically, I'd be reloading a very small amount of .300 win mag, .22-250, and possibly .45-70. I have a very limited understanding of the process, and what basic reloading would even require. What would the very basics for reloading be? I have a ton of brass I've saved for when I do start, do I need a tumbler for those as well? If anybody has a recommendation for a good kit or combination of different things I would be very appreciative. I do shoot a lot of 12 GA but I don't anticipate reloading that anytime in the near future. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## magpie (Aug 15, 2011)

Get a copy of "The ABC's of Reloading" and read it. It will help with many of the questions you have posted. Then I would get the Lyman Handbook and read it.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree, you'll find the basics in most any reloading book. As far as a particular reloading kit, I'd check out ksl... you might be able to find a nice set for a good price.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im have come to the conclusion that reloading is not cheaper. It makes it cheaper to shoot more.

I spend oodles of $ on reloading supplies now. But it is a really relaxing hobby that I enjoy. Honestly, I spend more on shooting now than I ever did in the past. But I also shoot a lot more than I did in the past.

In the long run, you will save money reloading. But it will take a while because you will need to absorb the cost of the equipment.

I agree with the previous advice on the ABCs of reloading. But I would also encourage you to see if you can find someone near your home that would be willing to teach you what they know. 

If you werent located in Cedar, I'd invite you to come over to my place and teach you what I know.

Would I suggest buying a reloading kit? YES


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Im have come to the conclusion that reloading is not cheaper. It makes it cheaper to shoot more.
> 
> I spend oodles of $ on reloading supplies now. But it is a really relaxing hobby that I enjoy. Honestly, I spend more on shooting now than I ever did in the past. But I also shoot a lot more than I did in the past.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was looking for, Thanks Bax. What are your thoughts about cheap vs. expensive kits? Is there anything that typically doesn't come in a moderately cheap kit that I would want to pick up as well? Since the first post I've realized that I don't have a good work bench. Do I need a wooden one to mount the equipment on? Thanks to everyone else as well!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

there are rebates up to $50 good through the end of the year right now on RCBS products. Plus if you buy from cabelas and have the Cabela's Club Card you can get 12 months interest free financing on RCBS products if you buy before March 11.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I cant say which brand / model is best because I have only ever used, my Rockchucker Supreme. But I like it.

You do want a work bench with a wooden top, and will also want calipers to measure case length and cartridge length. Next you will want to buy a case trimmer, and lastly follow up with a case tumbler. The case tumblers are just a cosmetic piece of handloading, not a necessity.

I started loading for my .204 first, and it ran something like this:
Reloading kit $300
Calipers $40
Reloading dies $50
Box of bullets $22
1lbs powder $25

So as you can see, there definitely can be some investment required. But well worth it IMHO
Primers (100) $4


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

highcountryfever said:


> there are rebates up to $50 good through the end of the year right now on RCBS products. Plus if you buy from cabelas and have the Cabela's Club Card you can get 12 months interest free financing on RCBS products if you buy before March 11.


I posted a thread on this.

Check the link below for the RCBS rebate. Purchase must be made by 12/31/12
http://www.cabelas.com/assets/pdfs/rcbs_09.pdf


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Bax* said:


> I cant say which brand / model is best because I have only ever used, my Rockchucker Supreme. But I like it.
> 
> You do want a work bench with a wooden top, and will also want calipers to measure case length and cartridge length. Next you will want to buy a case trimmer, and lastly follow up with a case tumbler. The case tumblers are just a cosmetic piece of handloading, not a necessity.
> 
> ...


Again, exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for taking the time to answer my stupid questions Bax, I appreciate it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The cheap vs expensive kits are just what you usually get in the kit. The basic kit should include the press, reloading manual, powder scale, powder measure, a way to prime your shells, lube pad, and some kind of case prep kit. The dies $40.00+ and shell holder for each caliber $5.00 are extras. Depending on the cases that you reload one shell holder can do multiple cases in the same family of case. The more expensive kits will have case trimmers and a lot of other things that you will buy sooner or later if you continue to reload. 

You should be able to get into a good basic kit for around $300.00 if you watch the sales + the dies and shell holder. As for a bench there are plans out there to make one or a cheap table that has the table top reinforced with plywood will work. However if it is too light you will find that it may need to be bolted to a wall or the floor to give you the leverage that you need to size cases.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I just bought a rock chucker kit at cabelas had them on sale for $269 & the rebate knocks off a bit more.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Last Man Standing said:


> Ok, so I know there are a bunch of posts about this already, but I don't want to hijack anybodies thread and I have a few specific questions. You probably guessed that I'm looking into reloading, but I'm wondering if it's worth my time/money right now. Here's where I'm at: I'm currently a student working a minimum wage job, with just a small amount of extra cash. I do have some money set aside and I'm able to channel a little at a time away from savings but I can't afford the greatest setup. I know you can get a basic kit for around $150 but I'm wondering if my needs would even require something more expensive. No Basically, I'd be reloading a very small amount of .300 win mag, .22-250, and possibly .45-70. I have a very limited understanding of the process, and what basic reloading would even require. A Partner Press reloading kit. What would the very basics for reloading be? A press, a scale, a set of dies, shell holder, powder, primers, powder throw. I have a ton of brass I've saved for when I do start, do I need a tumbler for those as well? No, but it's nice to have. If anybody has a recommendation for a good kit or combination of different things I would be very appreciative. I do shoot a lot of 12 GA but I don't anticipate reloading that anytime in the near future. Thanks for the help guys.


I bought a Partner Press kit many years ago and it still serves me well. I think it's the lowest priced kit you can buy but it has everything you need to start and is perfectly capable to load anything you need. I have since bought quite a few presses and none can produce more accurate loads. They're just faster and handier. 
The best way to learn the basics is to find someone to walk you though it. It really is quite simple once you've done it a few times. Manuals are nice but they can be somewhat confusing to someone that hasn't done it before.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

One major drag about reloading: you become a mega brass *****. I find myself picking up brass everywhere I see people shooting. If I shoot that caliber, its in my pocket.

This habit of wanting brass to reload gets annoying when you are more concerned with your brass than your shots (especially when shooting an AR15 without a brass catcher).

I rarely watch people's shot placement when I take them shooting. I mostly watch where the brass lands!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> One major drag about reloading: you become a mega brass *****. I find myself picking up brass everywhere I see people shooting. If I shoot that caliber, its in my pocket.
> 
> This habit of wanting brass to reload gets annoying when you are more concerned with your brass than your shots (especially when shooting an AR15 without a brass catcher).
> 
> I rarely watch people's shot placement when I take them shooting. I mostly watch where the brass lands!


Ha, Ha Bax*, you are so right! It's what I call "reloader's disease". How many times have you shot at a coyote and, without thinking, you jack your cases into your left hand and when all the excitment is over you look for your brass on the ground and then realize it's in your hand or pocket already? Or how many times have you been at the range and ask someone if they're keeping thier brass? Even if it's brass for a caliber you don't have. There's a place out by Promitory Point that Lisa and I go to shoot our one-mile guns. On the way is several places that people stop to shoot. I always pull in and peruse the places to pick up brass. I feel like that episode of Family Guy where they trap James Woods...oh piece of candy, oh piece of candy, oh piece of candy. I wish I had a magnet that attracted brass. I'd be rich.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't have a workbench so I went with a Lee hand press, that way I can reload anywhere, usually at my kitchen table. Luckily the GF is tolerant.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bigred said:


> I don't have a workbench so I went with a Lee hand press, that way I can reload anywhere, usually at my kitchen table. Luckily the GF is tolerant.


How do you like the hand press?

This might be a better option for LMS


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

longbow said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > One major drag about reloading: you become a mega brass *****. I find myself picking up brass everywhere I see people shooting. If I shoot that caliber, its in my pocket.
> ...


Guilty as charged...


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Im have come to the conclusion that reloading is not cheaper. It makes it cheaper to shoot more.


Shhh keep it on the down low I think my wife is starting to figure this out.
:O•-:

All joking aside I agree 100%. I just barely got into reloading and I am spending way more on ammo than I ever did before, but I am also shooting more as well. So I would say it makes sense to reload if you plan on taking it up a notch by becoming a dedicated hobbyist that goes out to the range on a regular basis. If you only shoot your rifle to site it in before a hunt it would be hard to justify the expense.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I got lucky when my father in law decided he wanted to get into reloading.... I had always wanted to, but didn't have the space. He bought a hornady Lock-n-load kit and he lets me come up to his place and use his equipment. Shooting for me is definitely a lot cheaper now considering I only had to buy the dies, powder, bullets etc..... Once I graduate and move, I'll be looking at investing in a kit. I totally agree with finding someone to show you how to reload... Just take your time, pay attention and have fun. Like Bax said, I find it pretty relaxing.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

Bax* said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a workbench so I went with a Lee hand press, that way I can reload anywhere, usually at my kitchen table. Luckily the GF is tolerant.
> ...


I've liked it so far. Cheap, portable, no complaints so far.It might be a little more difficult to resize larger cases, doesn't have as much leverage. I've only loaded .45 auto and .30-30 with it so far. I bought .30-06 dies but haven't used them yet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bigred said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...


Thats not a bad lookin little set up. Pretty fair in price too! It has good reviews on Midway USA
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/650614/lee-breech-lock-hand-press-kit

If you went this route, looks like you'd still need a powder measure for dispensing the powder, a scale, reloading dies, a shell holder, chamfering / de-burring tool, loading tray, and calipers.

Here is a quick video on the Lee Hand Press


----------



## Homer (Sep 1, 2011)

Look at the Lee anniversary kit. Its about 100 bucks. When you buy Lee dies, the come with the correct brass holders. The scale works, but I recommend buying a digital.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

Homer said:


> Look at the Lee anniversary kit. Its about 100 bucks. When you buy Lee dies, the come with the correct brass holders. The scale works, but I recommend buying a digital.


I got a lee scale, you're right to recommend digital. It functions fine, but it's slow and sort of a pain.


----------



## Homer (Sep 1, 2011)

Its dead accurate, once its set, it holds it, those little lines get hard to see. I use it to check against my digital scale.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

Homer said:


> Its dead accurate, once its set, it holds it, those little lines get hard to see. I use it to check against my digital scale.


absolutely, it's very accurate, digital is just much faster, but I can see periodically checking against the digital just to be safe.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I bought the anniversary kit a few years back. It's been a really good kit for me, and although I don't have anything to compare it to, I think it's a great kit for beginners. Here's my take on it. 

1. I love the interchange system between dies. It takes about 2 seconds to go from sizing die to bullet seating die, and another 2 seconds to go to my crimping die. I also reload with my brother who has a different caliber and it's nice to twist and pull to change dies rather than having to unscrew them every time. Not a big deal but it's nice. On the down side, the kit only comes with one bushing for the quick change so you'll have to buy more. I think they're like $10.00 for two at Cabela's. 

2. I never even opened the powder scale. I bought a RCBS digital instead. If you wanted to use the scale I have actually heard really good things about them, it was just more appealing to me to have the convenience of a digital.

3. Case prep is my least favorite part of the process and likely due to the tools. The case trimmers are pretty straight froward and easy to use but I'm not a huge fan of the locking stud they come with. And, unless you mount the stud to a drill, everything is small parts that you turn by hand. I will say though that the trimmer uses a case length gauge that cuts your brass to the specified length every time, and keeps the cutter square to the brass, so that's kind of nice. The primer pocket cleaner does the job, but there's nothing special about it and ergonomically the worst thing in the kit IMO. The chamfering and deburring tool is a close close second for worst thing in the kit. It seems like they wanted to say the kit included one, but didn't want to spend any money on it. It has done the job for me but that's about all I can say. 

4. The powder measure is nothing too sophisticated but it gets the job done, and it's actually pretty accurate. I set it to about 2/10 of a grain below my target and trickle to what I want. I usually end up not needing to trickle about a quarter of the time and rarely if ever go over my intended charge. That's with stick powder and my brother has even more consistent results with ball powder. 

5. The priming system is okay. It allows for large and small primers. Some people have complained that they can't feel when the primer is seated, but I've never had a problem feeling when to stop the stroke. I will say that a hand priming tool would be much nicer though. You can get the Challenger breech lock kit on Midway USA for about $8.00 more than the anniversary kit and it comes with the hand priming tool. 

I don't reload a ton but I have done just under a thousand rounds. My 300 win mag went from about 1.5 inch groups to just under one inch groups for five shots, and the cost went from about $2.40 per shot with premium ammo to about $0.83 including primer, powder and nosler accubonds, you can get cheaper if you want to. My 6mm rem. went from about an inch groups to about 0.75 inches for five shot groups, and the cost went from about $1.80 per shot to $0.40 including primer, powder, and nosler ballistic tips. 

I still don't have a tumbler but that's on my list after I replace those absolutely awful prep tools the kit came with. Like was said before, the tumbler, as I understand it, is largely cosmetic anyway. 

I don't have a work bench to mount my press to so I mounted it to a piece of Melamine particle board and clamp it to the counter using quick clamps. In retrospect, I should have used plywood because the Melamine is over stressed but it hasn't broken yet so I guess I'll fix it when it does. 

All said and done I ended up paying about $280 for press kit, digital scale, dies, case holder, and powder trickler. The scale cost a little over a hundred so if you forgo that, you can probably get out for around 200 if you're buying multiple sets of dies.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

and definitely don't forget to check the classifieds ads. I picked up 1000 230 gr RN copper plated bullets for my .45 auto dirt cheap, as well as tons of brass.


----------

